# Bewitched sprout and pout



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Whats the quickest you have seen kbg get out of sprout and pout? 
Day 16


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

This picture is a little better at day 16 it is 62k and takes alot of water lol.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> ...it is 62k and takes alot of water lol.


I bet! Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Bewitched sod!?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Na just a countryside lawn


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> Whats the quickest you have seen kbg get out of sprout and pout?


30 days? Although on my last bewitched reno in 2014 a couple spots pouted until the following spring. Welcome to TLF, and I want that water cannon!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This screams "triplex".


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

62k is what dreams are made of! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Is this out of the pout stage at day 19?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Might be, it will take off when its out


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

mowed for the first time today at day 24 need to take care of the broad leaves soon


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


>


Awesome!

Wow, that's a lot of grass!


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Did it come out yet??? Its been 8 days for me now.. and I'm still pouting..


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

around day 20 started coming out of pout now at day 32 color is starting to come in. The very last sprouted is still in pout mowed again yesterday.


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Now _that_ is a serious lawn mower.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya lol then hooked the "mower" to the drill and started planting grass, wheat is a grass right.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wheat is a grass.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Day 47 starting to stripe nicely color is coming in good urea got it going.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Beautiful! :thumbsup: 
Did you decide on spraying a post-m Tenacity app? Or saving it for next year?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

im going to wait there is still some younger grass out there and except for a small spot there is not enough weeds to hold the grass back


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Any plans for a triplex?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

well i would actually like a 8800 deere


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

while mowing the yard yesterday i decided i can no longer look at all the broadleaves they are mainly yellow rocket, Plantain, and dandelion. dicamba gets them all so getting the big spray rig out that i built lol.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The big spray rig is the one on the back?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

ya i dont need 90ft and ground is a little too soft for that unit but we did spray roundup on the yard this summer with it


----------

